# DeWalt DW703 and DW713 miter 10" saws



## oberon (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all,

My Delta has gone to miter saw heaven and I am looking at the DW703 and DW713 to fill the gaping hole in my shop.

I would truly appreciate any opinions on either saw.

Thanks and have a great evening all!


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

The 10" DW703 is a fabulous miter saw. Just the right size, power, weight and features for most jobs. But, it's not adequate for very large crown moldings. Yet, I have done 5+ inch baseboards throughout an entire house with it -laying the molding flat on the table with the saw blade tilted - as well as lots of normal crown molding. I just recently upgraded to its bigger brother, the DeWalt DW716 12" miter saw with left and right bevel.


----------



## oberon (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks End Grain, I appreciate the reply!

I stopped by HD yesterday to see if they happened to have either of the DW's on the shelf. Turns out they had the 713 on sale for $197 (best price I had seen previously was $219), so I took one home, set it up this morning, used it all day (framing - my daughter and I are building a house), and I am totally impressed with this saw. Looking forward to doing some trim work with it.

Great buy so far.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Dewalt makes a good saw. (Basically B&D's pro line). About the only complaints I have heard is the bevel gague can be a little tricky to read on the 703 and 713. I'm sure you will be happy with that saw though...


----------

